# BLOCKED AFTER 10 HOURS



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Really!!!! My roommate, who also drives for lyft. He was close to the PDB and he gets blocked! APP says he needs a 6 hour break. and he had a 7 hour break before that, with 4 more hours to go! we both can't even catch up anymore, its ruthless. How greedy can this company be on Christmas.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Really!!!! My roommate, who also drives for lyft. He was close to the PDB and he gets blocked! APP says he needs a 6 hour break. and he had a 7 hour break before that, with 4 more hours to go! we both can't even catch up anymore, its ruthless. How greedy can this company be on Christmas.


All drivers should take today off, let the technology companies figure it out.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Really!!!! My roommate, who also drives for lyft. He was close to the PDB and he gets blocked! APP says he needs a 6 hour break. and he had a 7 hour break before that, with 4 more hours to go! we both can't even catch up anymore, its ruthless. How greedy can this company be on Christmas.


Was he blocked after 10 hours or 14 hours of app time?


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

It’s automated , you probably timed it wrong. Gotta figure out how they do it ! I have buddies who had figured out how it works but nobody I know of isable to do Lyft’s bonuses anymore , their acceptance rating requirement is stupid.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

It's 14 hours with the app on starting and ending at 5AM. If you don't self regulate and take a full 6 hour break before you reach 14 hours on app, they cut you're off at the knees for the full 6 hours when you reach 14 hours on app. It's better to drive shorter sessions when it's busy (during and including Peak Hours) than one marathon session to the death.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> It's 14 hours with the app on starting and ending at 5AM. If you don't self regulate and take a full 6 hour break before you reach 14 hours on app, they cut you're off at the knees for the full 6 hours when you reach 14 hours on app. It's better to drive shorter sessions when it's busy (during and including Peak Hours) than one marathon session to the death.


Why is the title of this Post "Blocked after 10 hours"?


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Maybe referring to the rides completed time and not the total time online?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

emmhope said:


> Lyft's bonuses, their acceptance rating requirement is stupid.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS, _*THIS*_ and _*THIS*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

they shorted him 4 hours and he couldn't get his bonus, he had a 7 hour break before that- so their was no reason besides making trouble! and lately they make so much hassle about everything, in order to keep their damn bonus!! playing GOD with peoples lives! I mean is their any regulation from the BBB about breaking the rules, so EXPRESS DRIVE GETS THEIR BONUS- Its reallly like Hitlers power trip now, and were a bunch of jews! SLAUGHTER HOUSE!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Really!!!! My roommate, who also drives for lyft. He was close to the PDB and he gets blocked! APP says he needs a 6 hour break. and he had a 7 hour break before that, with 4 more hours to go! we both can't even catch up anymore, its ruthless. How greedy can this company be on Christmas.


Serves you both right for being the Better BF's Bottom [email protected] And especially for being so naive where 4 letter rideshare company butt piracy is concerned. 

At least your virgin cherries got finally popped.  And now you can finally see the Better BF for what he really is---the first born prodigy hellspawn of Hannibal Lecter and American Psycho that devours its own newborns. Now that you've been voluntarily violated, it's time to start a ho-ing for the Black Prince Uber.....

Seasons Greetings and welcome to the Club. Don't forget to grab jackets. 



Pinapple Man said:


> All drivers should take today off, let the technology companies figure it out.


I don't understand how any driver could seriously abuse themselves by NOT taking off one of the most important days of the year. God knows some 90%+ of the pax rider base most definitely were yesterday. Why continue punishing yourself on the one day you SHOULDN'T by making MORE money for Lyft??? smh


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> Really!!!! My roommate, who also drives for lyft. He was close to the PDB and he gets blocked! APP says he needs a 6 hour break. and he had a 7 hour break before that, with 4 more hours to go! we both can't even catch up anymore, its ruthless. How greedy can this company be on Christmas.


In CA it's only after 14 hours ( 6 hour break) & they don't have to be consecutive.Each state has its different time regulations.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Any time you go Offline, the 6 hour timer starts.

If you go Online for even one second during that time, the 6 hours starts over again as soon as you go Offline.

It has been this way since day one.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Also nothing gets reset at 5am. It is based on the previous 24 hours.

Lyft's system is completely predictable if you figure out the rules in your particular area. Those rules are listed under the regulations for your specific state. Lyft will use the lesser of any amounts that differ between Lyft's generic rules and your local rules.

Use the peak hour chart under your driving history to take a close look at your time online during the previous 24 hours before Lyft forced a 6-hour break. You will be able to learn why it happened and then it won't be a surprise in the future.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Hunter420 said:


> Its reallly like Hitlers power trip now, and were a bunch of jews! SLAUGHTER HOUSE!


It is NOTHING like. I'm all for being a drama queen, but ...


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Have your roommate upload a screenshot of his peak hour driving chart (browser in "Request Desktop site" mode). We will help determine if he was shorted or exactly why he was kicked offline when he was.

Fyi I have never been kicked offline unfairly. And I have been forced to take a 6hr break dozens of times this year. 

Some of the first few times I thought were unfair but after looking into it I learned it was by the book. Knowing this didnt change what happened but it has prevented it from happening again.

If you work enough hours to get kicked offline you have got to be able to predict it and plan for it. Otherwise it'll seem like you're always getting screwed. 

But if it happens unexpectedly more than a couple of times it is the driver that is screwing himself for no reason.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Really!!!! My roommate, who also drives for lyft. He was close to the PDB and he gets blocked! APP says he needs a 6 hour break. and he had a 7 hour break before that, with 4 more hours to go! we both can't even catch up anymore, its ruthless. How greedy can this company be on Christmas.


Yea, the PDB - like Lyft - became a joke 12 months ago. To exceed that expiration date is masochistic. I might only be speaking for myself, by my acceptance rating generally hovers below 10%. To even dream of a PDB means 1 mile call after 1 mile call, which means they're giving you as little "commission free" money as possible. Pass. Let 'em take the bus.

Now, if I don't like the passenger's destination, I drive away, force close the app, let the passenger or Lyft cancel, switch to Uber, and collect a cancellation fee.

*whistles, drives away*


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> It's 14 hours with the app on starting and ending at 5AM. If you don't self regulate and take a full 6 hour break before you reach 14 hours on app, they cut you're off at the knees for the full 6 hours when you reach 14 hours on app. It's better to drive shorter sessions when it's busy (during and including Peak Hours) than one marathon session to the death.


False (unless they just changed it)

Its ANY number of days without a full continuous 6:00:00 offline....keeps compounding

Conversely, in a 24 hour period you can get 18 "online" (or full 24 if you play your destinations right, since DFs count offline)


----------

